# "Black Friday" Deals for Canon XSi Rebel?



## Chase55671 (Nov 18, 2008)

Group,

Does anyone know if any online stores or even electronic stores will be having any type of "Black Friday" sale for the Canon XSi Rebel? This might be a hard question to answer, but I was just wondering. I'm still trying to find a decent store, that of course, offers the cheapest price. B&H currently has the kit with a 18-55 mm lens for $699.99. Places such as Circuit City and Best Buy are currently selling it for $799.99 as of earlier today. 

Anyhow, was just curious if anyone has heard of any decent "deals" for Black Friday. It'd be nice to find the XSi Kit for around $610-650 if at all possible. 

Also, does anyone have any "decent" online photography stores to suggest, other than just B&H? 

Thanks in Advance.
Chase


----------



## frXnz kafka (Nov 18, 2008)

I wouldn't count on getting too much of a deal from the big box stores. A locally-owned shop might be more willing to cut you a deal.

As far as online stores, stick to the well known ones. B&H, Adorama, Amazon, etc.
Too many scam sites out there.


----------



## usayit (Nov 18, 2008)

I usually keep my eye on this site for black friday deals (in general not photography specific)...

http://www.theblackfriday.com/

With that said, I rarely see any deals on the latest and greatest from either Canon nor Nikon.  Pretty much just whatever rebates are offered from the manufacturer.


----------



## Chase55671 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for feedback, it's much appreciated! I was glancing at Ritz Camera as well, which seems to be slightly higher than the rest.

Again, thanks.


----------



## jlykins (Nov 18, 2008)

So this is what I found: http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/best-buy-black-friday-ad.html
This is best buys ad. I also loaded a scan of the ad for you just cause I don't have anything else to do.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 18, 2008)

www.bfads.net

This is supposed to be the official Black Friday Ad site.


----------



## Chase55671 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, it's much appreciated.

I'm surprised Circuit City isn't offering the Canon XSi for 699.99 as well. I suppose it's where they're on the edge of closing down all of their stores. Who knows.

Again, thanks for the feedback, and the scan. 

I look forward to future replies.
Chase


----------



## Txaggie08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Word I'm getting is ritz may be running them a 699$ on BF, but we won't get the insert till next week.


I'll say something if I hear it.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Nov 20, 2008)

Amazon is already selling the Rebel XSi kit for less than that.


----------



## JimR (Nov 20, 2008)

Fotoconnection has a Black Friday Preview Sale:
The XSi with the Kit Lens is $550.

http://www.fotoconnection.com/searc...n+xsi&SubCatID=60&Brand=&price_from=&price_to

Although I've read some mixed reviews about buying from Fotoconnection.

Perhaps this will shake the price down a bit from others.


----------



## jomara1611 (Nov 28, 2008)

i just bought one at dell of all places for $639 camera and lens


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 28, 2008)

I know you want Canon, but the same principle works as did for me on Nikon.

At least in Atlanta, most places will pricematch any advertised prices listed by anyone else in Atlanta.

A couple of weeks ago, when I bought my D40 I saw the ad for the kit price for $599.00 (got the 50-200mm VR lens) at Best Buy, then went to Wolf where they matched it no questions asked, even though they weren't selling it for that price at that time.

Then I immediately sold the "free camera bag" that came with it for $40.00 on Craigslist. Then sold the Nikon School CD's for $25.00 more.  

Didn't need either one, so my net cost for the D40 body and both lenses was $534.00.

Then, also got a printer for free (after rebate in that offer) that I sold for $70.00, take that off the $534.00 (=$464.00) and I got the VR extra lens for $15.00 more than the D40 body with just the 18-55mm lens was / is advertised for.

Then, I will also get $50.00 more back when the rebate gets here...

I look at all the ads and flyers from HH Gregg, Circuit City, Staples, Office Depot, Office Max, Radio Shack, Best Buy, HH Gregg, Fry's, Sears...

Then I take the ad or information, and go to Wolf Camera to buy the item, so I get an experienced photo place and person to support and warranty whatever I bought.

Take the extra offerings, sell what I can to recover more $$.

I don't buy my cameras and video from Best Buy, and wouldn't consider 
buying a refrigerator or microwave from Wolf Camera.

Guess I am a horse trader from way back, but whatever I buy seldom actually costs me the money I really spend for it.


----------



## icassell (Nov 28, 2008)

amazon --- and I buy lots of stuff from them

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Digital-Camera-18-55mm-3-5-5-6/dp/B0012YA85A/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1227909169&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------

